# Dealing with Termies



## lokyar (Apr 24, 2011)

I just wanted to know how everyone deals with Terminators (and how which codexi deal with them).
I'm sorry if this is the wrong part of the forum but it seemd quite tactical.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi.
As Chaos space marine i use Obliterators to shoot them down or lots of bolter shooting
As Imperial Guard i find it easyer to pack enough plasma/ lasgun shots to crush them in just a single shooting phase


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Well with my Chaos Guard I either plasma gun them, melt them with a platoon on First rank fire!! Or drown them in bayonets.

With my marines I usually hit them with my devastators or with my plasma guns an rapid fire.

I find volume of shots is more effective than power shots.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

A general choice of tactics is to force them to take many many saves or to try and annihilate them with low AP weaponry. The former is usually more effective for someone with my rotten luck, but if you're more lucky with dice you've really got both options open to you.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

The key to killing terminators is just pure weight of fire. Yes it's nice to have ap2+ guns but they're generally rare and/or expensive and therefore quite difficult to pack into a list in sufficient enough numbers.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

jams said:


> The key to killing terminators is just pure weight of fire. Yes it's nice to have ap2+ guns but they're generally rare and/or expensive and therefore quite difficult to pack into a list in sufficient enough numbers.


Don't forget that Termis often take a Storm Shield or two which provides a 3+ inv save against the AP1/2 heavy weapons. As jams has indicated, the higher the number of shots the higher the likelihood of rolling ones (or ones & twos with the 3+ inv on the AP1/2 shots)! Unless your opponent's luck with the dice is like mine than the Termis simply get wasted with simple bolter shots!!!


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Another way to deal with them is to tarpit them with a big blob of a unit or a unit that has a great save/invuln save. Or, ignore them. Terms are usually pretty slow, so depending on where they are, you may be able to just ignore them as you walk away to do other things.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Or lasgun shots. Last game with IG i killed 3 of the bastards with First rank fire, second rank fire!! in just one shooting phase


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

What army do you play?

I've had some success hunting termies with a 5 man plasma/combi plas tactical squad. Under rapid fire you can make a good dent in them and it's not a hugely expensive unit.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I play Imperial Guard, and as such always go with plenty of plasma and melta vets in Chimeras. I've been rolling around the idea of taking a Demolisher as well, since Terminators usually aren't in strong enough numbers to really warrant more than one.


----------



## "Mad" Larkin (Sep 23, 2013)

With my chaos marines a havoc squad with 4 plasmas has proven very handy for dealing with terminators. For the min-maxing grey-knight-player thats often a death-sentence. I dont mind roasting one of my own to obliterate this deepstriking squad thats almost half of his points.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Command Squad with Prescience, 4 Plasma Guns and Apothecary.
Deathwing Knights
Standard of Devastation
Vindicator
10-man squads with Splinter Racks
Incubi
Disintegrators
Grey Hunters - Bolters double-tapping, then counter-attack getting 3 attacks per body before they can swing is usually pretty deadly.
Thunderwolves - A whole heap of Rending attacks.

They're the things I tend to use.

Midnight


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Plasma Death Tanks (aka Leman Russ Executioners) for guard...actually that is my DIE WHATEVER THAT THING IS! DIE! DIE! DIE!

for Chaos...ugh...usually with a CSM squad with 2 plasma guns.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

I take one of two course of actions. A) Target with vehicles and arty to kill them early on, or B) Use HQ, Melee units to close the distance quickly and attempt to stall/kill them off before they become a problem. Of the two the latter has had more success, as a shooting match with Obliterators or Terminators is near suicide.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Force them to take lots of saves via lots of shots. Termie units are usually small single wound units. Loading more and more dice rolls on them will end up with ones being rolled. Each one that dies makes it harder for the rest to survive.


----------



## lokyar (Apr 24, 2011)

thanks for all the answers ;D
I asked this question mainly to see if running a plasma syphon would be a good idea.
seems it is.

Have a nice day
Lokyar


----------



## lokyar (Apr 24, 2011)

thanks for all the answers ;D
I asked this question mainly to see if running a plasma syphon would be a good idea.
seems it is.

Have a nice day
Lokyar


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

shooting isnt the only option

last game i wiped out a five man termie unit with 10 orks

all the terminators had a PF and a stormbolter so they hit last, i charged

so

2 attacks each + 1 assault bonus + 1 choppa and slugga bonus

= 40 attacks @ Weapon skill 4 Strength 4

4+ to hit 
4+ to wound

2+ armour save

40 attacks will land at least 1 kill


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

Tyranids have monstrous creatures galore and/or massed gaunts to throw at them, either to wear them down or just keep them from doing anything useful for a little while

On the other hand terminators aren't a bad unit to have if you're going up against nids. Terminator shooting will scythe through gaunts, and they're not a bad way to kill a tervigon in CC either. Best not to engage a trygon or swarmlord though


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Use weight of fire to kill 3-4 of them and then keep moving the closest squad back just enough to bait them into making a long range assault, which should often fail if you 8-10" out. Then you will get to overwatch and another chance to shoot the unit again. If they do get the assault then hope that they only kill 3-4 and force you to run as they can't over run. This can lead to the hilarious situation where their 300pt terminator squad gets shot down trying to take down a 100pt unit that then rallied after only taking 3-4 wounds.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

how about psykers? 

Telepathy Psychic Shriek could get a lot of hits that there armor would not help with.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

yes it could. But the cost/efficiency of that kind of attack is not comparable to 30-50 twin linked lasgun shots


----------



## lokyar (Apr 24, 2011)

unless your fighting vs grey knights, then you are in bad shape with psykers


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

*Orks*: 
Just swamp them with boyz. A Big Mek with SAG can take his toll to if he hits, which mine tend to do! Since volume of attacks is the best way to go Orks are good at handling termies, just bring enough numbers. My buddy I often play gainst often takes half his unit with storm shields keeping them infront of lightning claws. They tend to be tricky for smaller groups since the LCs strikes first and take their toll with re-roll to wound. 

*Eldar*:
With sheer volume of fire from Dire Avangers and Guardians, termies are soon taken down. The new bladestorm rule also takes its toll which is great. Anything that can bring Scatter Lasers and Starcannons also takes a terrific toll on termies, as well as Fire prisms with the right focus.


----------



## sabathia (Oct 24, 2013)

The main thing is do not allow them to assault you, unless you have inititive (Eldar) (cover) ect. simplest answer is shoot them then assault. Obviously don't assault if you have no way to deal with them in hand to hand. Barring the termies dumping out of a L raider, by the time they get to you they should be widdled down. Another opinion given to me in the past is take out one unit at a time, do not weaken them. if it takes a whole round of shooting do this. What ever seems to pose the biggest threat.


----------



## Bhazakhain (Dec 25, 2013)

Yeah I second massed shuriken fire (blade storm) for Eldar. Also, D-Scythes. They're more than welcome to try their luck assaulting them after that too.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Blessed be the boltgun, in all its works. I tend to pack a plasma gun in my Tactical Squads these days, purely because the range the game takes place at this edition makes it significantly better than the other two (or, three, I suppose...the grav gun does exist for Codex Space Marines) options. And the plasma gun definitely takes care of 2+ saves as well as anything else out there. But there's really nothing more consistent than volleys of bolter fire. 

I don't typically sweat seeing Terminators. In my usual 1850-point army list, I have a vindicator, which can seriously threaten Terminators, a Devastator Squad with four lascannons, and plasma guns scattered through the Tactical Squads. I prefer to just gun them down with bolters though-- the classic mathhammer argument always implied the odds of a single BS4 bolter causing an unsaved wound against a 2+ armor save to be around .11, or 11%, which isn't great. That's why there has been a knee-jerk reaction to bring a ton of low-AP weapons to the table in the last couple years, I think, since 2+ saves are otherwise pretty hard to address outright. The reality is that one in six wounds you cause on the unit should be a failed save. If you're playing the game on a unit vs unit basis, rather than an army vs an army basis, then the Terminators are going to come out on top every single time. But if you have a pair of Tactical Squads rapid-firing their bolters (on top of using their special weapons) on a squad of Terminators, you should see the squad of Terminators go away pretty quickly. 

It's kind of like anything else in this game... if you want to kill something, pack hunting with your units and ganging up on things with more raw strength than the target has is really the way to go.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

I just get my IG to focus fire and bring them down in one shooting phase. Failing that I use Heavy Weapons Teams and Arty to kill them, and Vehicles to run them over.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

The psychic powers 'missfortune' and 'jinx' makes termies weap!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Monstrous Creatures tend to be good at mowing through Termis and 2+ armor units thanks to Smash giving them AP2, unless they have TH/SS (in which case their 3++ and S8 will crunch you right back). A Tau crisis suit team, possibly deepstriking into rapid fire range. with two plasma guns apiece will wipe out a squad of Marines or a Termi squad with equal ease in one turn of shooting, pretty much. Eldar have jinx, misfortune, rending shooting, etc. Rending is generally a good idea, like genestealers or daemonettes. CSM can take a triple ecto-plasma cannon Forgefiend for 3 S8 AP2 small blasts (prefereably Prescienced with allied Daemons). Massed dakka like ork shoota boys and imperial guard lasguns, as has been mentioned here, is also an option. Vindicators are an awesome unit-clearing tool themselves, though you generally have to run them in pairs since with their short range and how much they scare opponents, you can't expect them to live very long. Plasma is pretty great, generally. Plasmavets in a Chimera, a Havoc or Chosen squad with 4 plasma guns... do as you need in order to get those wounds on the Termis. Psychic Shriek is a very real option against Termis, though as previously mentioned, Grey Knights (or even a squad of SM Termis led by a Librarian, or CSM Termis led by a Sorcerer) are going to be very hard to get through both their Deny The Witch _and_ their LD 10.

Termis are tough, yeah, but they're by no means unkillable, and they cost a great deal, so your enemy is going to flinch with pretty much every model they have to remove.


----------

